# EBC brake Discs Canada



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey im hoping some of the canada guys can help me here if they have EBC brakes. I'm having a hell of a time finding them most places use USD part numbers where the x-trail never existed. I have e-mailed a few suppliers seeing if i can get hem but im wondering if any of you were able to get them, and who you got them through.


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

I have not started looking yet, but ther eis something similar to those in the following thread: http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/165372-goodies-your-x-trail.html

have a look and let us know if you get them cuz several of us would benefit from the info i am sure.


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

I bought mine here:

Performance Auto Parts | FirstForce Performance


----------

